# U.S. Congress jobs specifically for veterans



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

2coolers: the person to contact re: this unique positions is in DC ....
the positions are all through the country including CO, ME, CA, TX, AZ
and elsewhere.

The jobs are *LIMITED* to veterans who have served on active duty since SEP 11, 2001, with *LESS *than 20 years and have a *MINIMUM of 30% *disability rating from the VA.

GOOD LUCK TO ALL!!

POC:

*Patricia A. Orsini, Director*
Wounded Warrior Fellowship Program
U.S. House of Representatives
Longworth HOB, Room B235
Washington, DC 20515

Office: 202-226-1915


----------



## warlock (Mar 27, 2006)

I have met Patricia and her office is in Basement of the Longworth building...this was a program set up under Pelosi and is a two year internship that can lead to other jobs. They Average about 30K a year with benefits. last time I checked they had about 30 in the program but authorized more like 60. She is a former marine and tough as nails type...she is the only person involved so don't **** her off when you contact her.


----------



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

thanks for the echo of this info - - 

yes, these are genuine 'fed' jobs - - 

the veterans 'hired' will not simply be answering phones and opening emails .... the really good news is: recent, disabled veterans have priority in hiring.

good luck to all !

fyi, TSA is also hiring veterans throughout the country - - many of these jobs are at smaller airports (less stress than major metro areas).


----------

